# Cure For Cancer Found!!



## PastaKing (Jun 7, 2008)

I found this and thought you guys might find it interesting. 

YouTube - Cancer Cure Vitamin B17 02


----------



## archiduc (Jun 9, 2008)

PastaKing said:


> I found this and thought you guys might find it interesting.
> 
> YouTube - Cancer Cure Vitamin B17 02


 
Hi Pastaking,
I don`t know what to make of this. I could not access the You Tube site.

Funnily enough my mother is dying from terminal cancer and my sister is a Professor of Oncology (Cancer Medicine at at premier University). Whilst micro nutrients - vitamins and minerals may have a role to play in prevention and via ingestion by diet, can any ONE be described as a cure. I don`t know - they may have a role to play in preventing cancer but can they cure the multifarious forms by which cancer presents itself - cells going wild and wrong(!)?

Is the site valid in terms of research and trials - so many other factors come into play when looking at cancer - it is the most multi-faceted disease we know.

Regards,
Archiduc


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 9, 2008)

The video is about Ernst Krebs, who touted laetrile, aka Vitamin B17, as a cure for cancer. Archiduc, you probably know that laetrile was debunked in the 1970s.

I'm sorry to hear about your mother.


----------

